# Noreaster



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

It's not plowing, but it's from that wonderful storm.:crying: The hemlock in pics 2 and 3 was about 2' diameter at the base. It snapped off about 8' up.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

a picture from town


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I was surprised, we didn't get as much tree damage as expected. I did plow though. It was very localized. My driveway had so little it melted off, yet within 2-3 miles some had over 6" of HEAVY wet snow.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Didn't get much tree damage around me either. Mainly just flood damage but that was it for the most part.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Luckily we hardly got any wind, but we had 4" of rain in under 12 hours. What a mess!


----------

